# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My new tank



## Dan Huber (Aug 19, 2003)

Hello all.
I tend to not have a ton of time. But I have set up a tank at my office, with the ideal being a lush planted tank. Although the tank's color is not ideal







, I hope to use aquascaping to hide the blue walls. I have neon tetras, zebra tetras, Endler guppies, a pictus cat, as well as several snails bred in a smaller planted tank (probably came from Aqua botanic plants). Also some cherry and amano shrimp.
Substrate is gravel and fluvite ~ 1.5 inches deep and some driftwood.

My lighting is the orbit 2x65watt daylight/actinic. (I want to change to all full spectrum)
The tank has some jave moss, fern, micro sword, and others (I have trouble remembering the names) that all fall in the low/moderate lighting requiremtens.

I am running a fluval 330 with a small yeast generator for CO2 (may not be helping much).

This is a picture at 2 weeks. The plants are looking great, and all growing actively.

I want the foreground filled mostly in with grass, but am open to suggestions/constructive criticisms.

I tend to overfeed a bit (and not at all on weekends - it's in my office) The fish are all happy.
I am not fertilizing at all right now, but was wondering if i should.

I have been actively keeping cichlids for 3 years now, 1 year as a sw reef tank, now new owner of seahorses







, and have always enjoyed horticulture, hence the planted tank. but this is also why witha a busy job and kids I don't have enough time. anyone have a cure for lack of sleep?









thanks all

ps. couldnt make this thread connected to my gallery. oh well, here is pic here too.


----------



## Dan Huber (Aug 19, 2003)

Hello all.
I tend to not have a ton of time. But I have set up a tank at my office, with the ideal being a lush planted tank. Although the tank's color is not ideal







, I hope to use aquascaping to hide the blue walls. I have neon tetras, zebra tetras, Endler guppies, a pictus cat, as well as several snails bred in a smaller planted tank (probably came from Aqua botanic plants). Also some cherry and amano shrimp.
Substrate is gravel and fluvite ~ 1.5 inches deep and some driftwood.

My lighting is the orbit 2x65watt daylight/actinic. (I want to change to all full spectrum)
The tank has some jave moss, fern, micro sword, and others (I have trouble remembering the names) that all fall in the low/moderate lighting requiremtens.

I am running a fluval 330 with a small yeast generator for CO2 (may not be helping much).

This is a picture at 2 weeks. The plants are looking great, and all growing actively.

I want the foreground filled mostly in with grass, but am open to suggestions/constructive criticisms.

I tend to overfeed a bit (and not at all on weekends - it's in my office) The fish are all happy.
I am not fertilizing at all right now, but was wondering if i should.

I have been actively keeping cichlids for 3 years now, 1 year as a sw reef tank, now new owner of seahorses







, and have always enjoyed horticulture, hence the planted tank. but this is also why witha a busy job and kids I don't have enough time. anyone have a cure for lack of sleep?









thanks all

ps. couldnt make this thread connected to my gallery. oh well, here is pic here too.


----------

